# Aplicações para seguimento EMs



## WHORTAS (21 Nov 2012 às 21:41)

Penso que não será novidade, mas ….

Os proprietários de EMs ligadas ao Wu, ou simples apaixonados pelo assunto, têm no Wu uma aplicação, para o sistema operativo “Android”, na qual é possível obter informações das EMs ligadas. (dados actuais, previsão ,mapa Wu)

Recentemente encontrei outra aplicação, o PWS, que também tem a mesma função, mas do qual gosto mais pela simplicidade da mesma. (não tem mapa e é um atalho para o ecran “widget”)
Chama-se PWS e pode ser encontrada no Android Market da Google. 
Deixo aqui esta nota para que possam levar a vossa EM no bolso.


----------



## ijv (21 Nov 2012 às 21:49)

O ideal seria ter para iphone. Eu no Site MeteoCasas cirei uma pagina propria para os smartphones  Na minha opinião acho que esta simples e com a info necessaria.


----------



## snmds (23 Nov 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Para o iPad existe uma aplicação chamada "*Weather Maps*" que é muito simples e completa.
Para o iPhone existe outra que se chama "*Weather Underground*" que tem as funções idênticas.

Ambas são propriedade do *Wunderground* e estão disponíveis na app store gratuitamente.

Aconselho!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2014 às 22:00)

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2786
Instalei agora a aplicação no meu ipad, está bastante completa !


----------

